# Relativpronomen bei Ortsnamen



## sonjainvictoria

"Wir fahren nach München, das eine schöne Stadt ist."

Irgendwie klingt das eigenartig, nicht unbedingt falsch.

Möchte ich diesen Satzbau verwenden, 
stellt sich mir die Frage, ob "das" oder "die" richtig ist.
München hat keinen Artikel per se.
München modifiziert: "das schöne München"
aber: "die Stadt München"

??
Weiß das wer bitte?


----------



## Sidjanga

Eine gute Frage. 

So, wie Du ihn geschrieben hast, finde ich auch, dass das _das _in dem Satz seltsam klingt.

Aber ich denke, das liegt vor allem daran, dass nichts mehr nachfolgt und dass es hier nicht wirklich notwendig (oder empfehlenswert) ist, überhaupt einen Relativsatz aus der Information "schön" zu machen.

Ich denke, ich würde in diesem Fall entweder

_Wir fahren in *das schöne* München_.

oder 

_Wir fahren nach München - *eine schöne Stadt*_.

sagen.

Hier habe ich den folgenden Satz gefunden, in dem das Relativpronomen "das" m. E. überhaupt nicht seltsam klingt: 

_Vielleicht ist es aber auch etwas ganz anderes, nämlich spezifisch Münchnerisches. In München, *das *schon immer die heimliche Hauptstadt der Schlawiner war und bleiben wird, hat sich die Feuchtfrisur junger Männer über alle Krisen hinweg erhalten_.
...


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Hi Sonja,

ich habe natürlich an Sigiangas Alternativen nichts auszusetzen. Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich es interessant, dass anscheinend selbst Muttersprachler bei so einer (aus Sicht eines Ausländers relativ einfachen ) Frage wie dieser ins Stolpern kommen! Obwohl man das Problem, wie von Sigianga vorgeschlagen, einfach vermeiden kann, kann es meiner Meinung nach nicht sein, dass man hier praktisch keinen Relativsatz verwenden darf! 

Eigentlich geht es nur darum, das grammatikalische Geschlecht von Städtenamen im Deutschen zu kennen, und schon ist die Frage quasi beantwortet. Sagt man etwa (wenn man überhaupt einen Artikel verwendet) *der* München/Köln/Frankfurt/... ( na ja ...), *die* München/Köln/Frankfurt/... eek: grauenhaft!) oder *das* München/Köln/Frankfurt/... thumbsup: klingt für mich am besten)?

Also würde ich nach meinem (leider noch nicht voll ausgereiften) Sprachgefühl tatsächlich für

_"Wir fahren nach München, *das* eine schöne Stadt ist."_

stimmen.

Als "Bestätigung" habe ich übrigens dieses interessante Kommentar von einem Muttersprachler gefunden (Quelle):

_"Dem gegenüber steht wieder die seltsame (und auf der Welt wohl einzige) Tatsache, dass im Deutschen, einer Sprache mit drei Genera, dessenungeachtet *alle Städtenamen Neutra sind*. Oder fahre ich etwa in meine schöne Salzburg oder meinen geliebten Mondsee (hoffentlich nicht in den See, sondern in die Marktgemeinde!). Diese eiserne Regel macht auch vor fremdsprachigen Namen nicht halt, auch wenn diese in der jeweiligen Muttersprache nicht sächlich sind..."_

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## Sidjanga

ABBA Stanza said:


> (...) oder *das* München/Köln/Frankfurt/... thumbsup: klingt für mich am besten)?
> 
> Also würde ich nach meinem (leider noch nicht voll ausgereiften) Sprachgefühl tatsächlich für
> 
> _"Wir fahren nach München, *das* eine schöne Stadt ist."_
> 
> stimmen.
> (...)


Hallo Abba,

für mich zumindest ist die Frage hier natürlich nicht, ob es _der, die oder das München _heißen muss (*wenn* man denn einen Artikel oder ein Relativpronomen verwenden möchte oder muss), sondern einzig und allein, ob der Relativsatz, so wie ihn Sonja geschrieben hat, gut oder natürlich klingt oder nicht.

Und die Frage, ob das - grammatikalisch richtige - _das_ hier als Relativpronomen wirklich gut klngt, ist eben nicht so klar. Für mindestens zwei Muttersprachler tut es das nicht  - warum das vielleicht genau der Fall ist, sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe ebenfalls das Gefühl, dass es nicht gut klingt.

Um es zu untersuchen, vergleiche ich es mit anderen Sätzen:

Wenn ein Artikel da ist, klingt es ganz natürlich:

Wir gehen in den Bahnhof, der neu gebaut wurde.
Ich bin in einem Haus, das alt ist.
Ich gehe ins Haus, das neu gestrichen wurde. (Hier ist der Artikel mit "in" verbunden: in das -> ins).


_"Wir fahren in *das *München, *das* eine schöne Stadt ist."_ - hier klingt es gut, hat aber eine völlig andere Bedeutung. (Es gibt mehrere München, nur eines davon ist eine schöne Stadt, auf dieses wird verwiesen.)

Offensichtlich nimmt der Artikel im Nebensatz den im Hauptsatz wieder auf.

Wenn er fehlt, ist die Stelle leer und es klingt nicht.


----------



## Derselbe

Ich muss meinen Landleuten beipflichten. Natürlich wissen wir, dass es davon abhängt, welches Geschlecht die Stadt hat und dass es das München heißt.
Trotzdem klingt der Satz unerträglich bis falsch. Ich kann leider momentan auch nicht erklären warum.


----------



## sokol

Derselbe Satz würde mir in österreichischer (dialektal gefärbter) Umgangssprache mit "des wos" gar nicht so schlecht gefallen ("Mia foan noch München, des wos a scheene Stodt is"), aber in Standardsprache gefällt mir die Version "das eine schöne Stadt ist" auch nicht wirklich - es passt irgendwie nicht so recht, ohne dass ich einen Grund nennen könnte.

Grammatikalisch wäre das wohl möglich, es klingt aber stilistisch nicht sehr gut.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Hmm. Ich scheine in der Minderheit zu sein. 



Hutschi said:


> Wenn ein Artikel da ist, klingt es ganz natürlich:
> (...)
> Offensichtlich nimmt der Artikel im Nebensatz den im Hauptsatz wieder auf.
> 
> Wenn er fehlt, ist die Stelle leer und es klingt nicht.


Das klingt logisch. Leider gibt es immer noch zwei Dinge, die mich stören:

Warum sollte dann (laut Sigianga) der Satz _"In München, *das* schon immer die heimliche Hauptstadt der Schlawiner war ..."_ "überhaupt nicht seltsam" klingen? Hier fehlt auch der Artikel im Hauptsatz, genauso wie bei _"Wir fahren nach München, *das* eine schöne Stadt ist"_. Ich erkenne keinen wesentlichen Unterschied. Laut Deiner "Regel" müßte der erste Satz _"In *dem* München, *das* ..."_ heißen, oder?
Warum unterscheidet man zwischen Personennamen und Städtenamen? Zum Beispiel: _"Wir gingen zu Martin, *der* uns ein paar nützliche tipps gab"_. Hier fehlt der Artikel im Hauptsatz auch. Trotzdem muss man m.E. nicht _"Wir gingen zu *dem* Martin, ..."_ sagen.

Cheers,
Abba  (aber auch )


----------



## Sidjanga

ABBA Stanza said:


> (...)
> 
> Warum sollte dann (laut Sigianga) der Satz _"In München, *das* schon immer die heimliche Hauptstadt der Schlawiner war ..."_ "überhaupt nicht seltsam" klingen? Hier fehlt auch der Artikel im Hauptsatz, genauso wie bei _"Wir fahren nach München, *das* eine schöne Stadt ist"_. Ich erkenne keinen wesentlichen Unterschied. Laut Deiner "Regel" müßte der erste Satz _"In *dem* München, *das* ..."_ heißen, oder?(...)


Ich denke, es ist klar geworden, dass sich - zumindest bis jetzt - keiner hier den Grund, _weshalb _genau Sonjas Satz so seltsam klingt, wirklich erklären kann.

Allerdings habe zumindest ich eben den Eindruck, dass der (hier) wesentliche Unterschied zwischen den beiden Sätzen mit _München _in Folgendem besteht: 
Die Form eines Relativsatzes für die Information "schön" ist in Sonjas Satz überflüssig oder einfach 'zu viel des Guten', da sie sich leicht - und besser/eleganter - auf andere Weise ausdrücken lässt, eben z.B. einfach als attributives Adjektiv vor _München_. 
Dies ist bei dem von mir zitierten Satz nicht der Fall.

Und für mich zumindest besteht zwischen der Verwendung von Relativpronomen für Orte/Ortsnamen einerseits und Personen(namen) andererseits durchaus ein klarer Unterschied: 
Bei Ortsnamen, bei denen zugehörige Relativsätze ja allgemein ziemlich unüblich sind, klingen diese offenbar nur dann gut, wenn sie auch wirklich erforderlich sind und die betreffende Information nicht leicht auf andere Weise ausgedrückt werden kann (Orte haben - und ja nicht nur in dieser Hinsicht - offenbar doch eine Sonderstellung im Deutschen).

Und das scheint so zu sein, selbst wenn die einzige "Erklärung" hierfür vielleicht einfach 'nur' die muttersprachliche Intuition auf der Grundlage jahrzehntelanger Erfahrung mit gewachsenen - und sicher nicht immer logischen - Sprachkonventionen ist.


----------



## sonjainvictoria

DANKE EUCH ALLEN!

An ABBA Stanza bitte nur zur Erklärung.
Das Problem ist, dass Städtenamen/Ländernamen üblicherweise KEINEN Artikel haben.
....
DESHALB habe ich das Problem mit diesem vorgegebenen Satz aus einem Buch für Deutschlernende, der mehr verwirrt, als irgendetwas erklärt.
NUR WENN Ortsnamen modifiziert sind 
bekommen sie einen NEUTRA Artikel; 
das stimmt wie Sie erklärt haben, und es wäre zu schön (und einfach), würde das einfach für alle Städtenamen, Ländernamen OHNE MODIFIKATION gelten. ( "ins schöne Salzburg" ist eben "in das", weil hier eine Modifikation mit "schön" stattfand. Ansonsten wäre es "nach Salzburg" ohne Artikel. Kleiner, gemeiner Unterschied.)

In meinem Beispielsatz, war der Ortsname "München" eben NICHT MODIFIZIERT.
München ist München. Salzburg ist Salzburg. Deutschland ist Deutschland.
Es gibt keinen Artikel.
(Es gibt Ausnahmen wie "die Niederlande", "die Schweiz", "der  Iran".....usw., die von vornherein einen Artikel haben und nicht zwangsweise neutra...cave)

München und andere Ortsnamen bekommen einen Artikel, WENN sie genauer beschrieben (=modifiziert) werden.
"Das schöne München". Ja.
"Das traumhafte Mondsee", "das wunderbare Deutschland". Ja, stimmt.
Das ist eine Regel und 100% sicher.

Deshalb heißt es eben: "In München gibt es viele Restaurants" und nicht "im München gibt es....". 
Präposition "in" müsste Dativ nehmen bei Gebrauch im Sinne einer Örtlichkeit = WO sich etwas befindet.
Das würde lauten: "in dem München" = "im München" und das existiert nicht, weil München keinen Artikel hat.
Wohl aber:
"Im schönen München", wenn modifiziert.

Mein Problem liegt eben darin, welches gender das Relativpronomen bekommt, wenn das Bezugswort kein gender = keinen Artikel an sich hat, denn "München" alleine ohne Modifikation hat keinen Artikel.

Beantworten konnte nicht wirklich einer diese Frage. ;-)
Aber vom Gefühl her sind wir uns einig:
es klingt extrem "falsch", und der Satz gehört umgeformt.

Dass solche Sätze wie mein Beislpielsatz Deutschlernenden vorgeworfen werden, ist schlichtweg verwirrend.
q.e.d.


DANKE nochmals! Dieses Forum ist spitze!


----------



## Sidjanga

sonjainvictoria said:


> Mein Problem liegt eben darin, welches gender das Relativpronomen bekommt, wenn das Bezugswort kein gender = keinen Artikel an sich hat, denn "München" alleine ohne Modifikation hat keinen Artikel.
> 
> Beantworten konnte nicht wirklich einer diese Frage. ;-)


Aber das ist doch, jedenfalls meinem Eindruck nach, schon allen klar: *Wenn *ein Relativpronomen, *dann *_*das* _(und sicher nicht _der _oder _die_).

Den von mir zitierten Satz finde ich weiterhin vollkommen in Ordnung, obwohl auch hier _München _im Hauptsatz keinen Artikel hat:

_In München, *das *schon immer die heimliche Hauptstadt der Schlawiner war und bleiben wird, hat sich die Feuchtfrisur junger Männer über alle Krisen hinweg erhalten_.

Mein Problem, und - wie ich dachte - das der meisten hier, besteht eigentlich nur darin, dass ich nicht sagen kann, worin genau der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen diesem Satz und dem (wirklich verwirrenden) Beispielsatz aus Deinem Buch besteht. 
...


----------



## Derselbe

Sigianga said:


> Mein Problem, und - wie ich dachte - das der meisten hier, besteht eigentlich nur darin, dass ich nicht sagen kann, worin genau der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen diesem Satz und dem (wirklich verwirrenden) Beispielsatz aus Deinem Buch besteht.
> ...


So ist es. Wir sind uns alle einig, dass es wenn überhaupt *das *sein muss. Etwas anderes kommt nicht in Betracht.
Wir sind uns auch alle darüber einig, dass der Satz von Sigianga völlig normal klingt, aber der andere Satz nicht. Die Frage ist in der Tat: Warum?

Ich überlege momentan, ob es etwas damit zu tun haben könnte, dass München im einen Satz Subjekt und im anderen Objekt ist. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## sokol

Eine Methode, sowas herauszufinden, ist der Ersatz durch andere Wörter: nehmen wir statt "das" (was Artikel und Relativpronomen sein kann) "welches" (nur Relativpronomen):

- Wir fahren nach München, _welches_ eine schöne Stadt ist. 

Ich glaube, da sind wir wohl einhellig der Meinung, dass dieser Satz falsch ist?

- In München, _welches_ schon immer die Hauptstadt ... 

Das klingt nicht wirklich schön, weil eventuell "welche" zu verwenden wäre (da in "die Hauptstadt" München wiederholt wird, und meinem Gefühl nach bezieht sich das Relativpronomen beides - und "die Hauptstadt" dominiert da meinem Empfinden nach das grammatische Geschlcht). Mit "welche" allerdings wäre der Satz völlig akzeptabel, würde ich sagen.

Folgerung daraus?
Ich bin mir selbst nicht sicher ...


----------



## Derselbe

sokol said:


> - In München, _welches_ schon immer die Hauptstadt ...
> Das klingt nicht wirklich schön, weil eventuell "welche" zu verwenden wäre (da in "die Hauptstadt" München wiederholt wird, und meinem Gefühl nach bezieht sich das Relativpronomen beides - und "die Hauptstadt" dominiert da meinem Empfinden nach das grammatische Geschlcht). Mit "welche" allerdings wäre der Satz völlig akzeptabel, würde ich sagen.



Hm, also das kann mE eigentlich nicht sein. Das Relativpronomen bestimmt sich nach dem Bezugswort im Hauptsatz und dem Verb im Nebensatz. Irgendwelche anderen Wörter im Nebensatz dürften eigentlich keine Rolle spielen.


----------



## sokol

Derselbe said:


> Hm, also das kann mE eigentlich nicht sein. Das Relativpronomen bestimmt sich nach dem Bezugswort im Hauptsatz und dem Verb im Nebensatz. Irgendwelche anderen Wörter im Nebensatz dürften eigentlich keine Rolle spielen.


Du empfindest also "welches" in diesem Satz okay? Und ja, es ist klar, dass das Relativpronomen sich immer auf das Bezugswort im Hauptsatz bezieht, auf den es schliesslich verweist.
Mir kommt halt in diesem Satz (mit Substitutionsprobe) Neutrum aus den angegebenen Gründen dennoch komisch vor.

Für die Ersatzprobe selbst ist das aber wohl auch nicht bedeutend - wesentlich ist wohl, dass im ersten Satz "welches" kaum geht, im zweiten eher schon.


Und nochmals die Sätze betrachtend denke ich, dass du mit deiner vorherigen Vermutung - "München" Objekt im ersten Satz, daher klingt "das" ungewöhnlich - vielleicht doch auf dem richtigen Dampfer bist.

Ein Relativpronomen bezieht sich normalerweise auf das Subjekt oder aber auf den ganzen Hauptsatz; aus dem Kontext des ersten Satzes ergibt sich klar ein Bezug auf das Objekt (die Bedeutung des Satzes ist ja wohl völlig klar, nicht wahr, da kann kein Missverständnis aufkommen), und das ist womöglich wirklich, was so ungewöhnlich klingt.
Bei Bezug auf Objekt ist gewöhnlich noch eine Präposition nötig:

_Heute hab ich endlich das Paket bekommen, *auf* das ich schon so lange gewartet hab!
_
Ohne die wäre der Satz im obigen Beispiel nicht korrekt; beim "ersten München-Satz" kann man aber keine Präposition einfügen.
Das heisst also - Objektbezug mit "das" und ohne Präposition: ist es diese Kombination, die so stark auffällt?
(In meinem Dialekt könnte man das Problem mit "des wos" ja elegant lösen, aber in Standardsprache geht das nicht. )


----------



## Derselbe

sokol said:


> _Heute hab ich endlich das Paket bekommen, *auf* das ich schon so lange gewartet hab!_



Ob man eine Präposition für das Relativpronomen braucht, hängt vom Verb im Relativsatz ab: in diesem Fall "warten". Grundsätzlich geht das schon ohne Präposition, wenn das Verb es zulässt:

_Heute hab ich endlich das Paket bekommen, das schon lange angekündigt war!_

Daran kann es eigentlich nicht liegen. Es klingt nur falsch, wenn es in Kombination mit einem Städtenamen steht.
Mit der Frage, ob welches oder welche besser oder schlechter klingt, bin ich überfordert. Für mich klingt beides gleich falsch.

Ich glaube ich bin der Sache ein wenig näher gekommen:

Ich fahre *in die* Schweiz, die bessere Arbeitsmöglichkeiten für mich bietet.
Ich fahre *nach *Frankreich, das bessere Arbeitsmöglichkeiten für mich bietet.
Ich fahre *zur *Uni, die am Fluß liegt.
Ich fahre *nach *Hause, das ein warmes Bett bereit hält.

Es scheint mit "nach" zusammenzuhängen.


----------



## sonjainvictoria

DANKE IHNEN ALLEN SEHR!

"Wir fahren nach München, das eine schöne Stadt ist."
scheint schlicht und ergreifend schlechtes Deutsch zu sein
und grammaktikalisch einfach nicht gültig mit irgendeiner Regel zu ergründen, weil kein Artikel für den Ortsnamen München ohne Modifikation vorhanden ist. Punktum.
Es klingt schrecklich.
Ich werde den Satz umändern und auch den Editor höflich darauf hinweisen.


Danke nochmals herzlichst!
sonja


----------



## Hutschi

Derselbe said:


> Ob man eine Präposition für das Relativpronomen braucht, hängt vom Verb im Relativsatz ab: in diesem Fall "warten". Grundsätzlich geht das schon ohne Präposition, wenn das Verb es zulässt:
> 
> _Heute hab ich endlich das Paket bekommen, das schon lange angekündigt war!_
> 
> Daran kann es eigentlich nicht liegen. Es klingt nur falsch, wenn es in Kombination mit einem Städtenamen steht.
> Mit der Frage, ob welches oder welche besser oder schlechter klingt, bin ich überfordert. Für mich klingt beides gleich falsch.
> 
> Ich glaube ich bin der Sache ein wenig näher gekommen:
> 
> Ich fahre *in die* Schweiz, die bessere Arbeitsmöglichkeiten für mich bietet.
> Ich fahre *nach *Frankreich, das bessere Arbeitsmöglichkeiten für mich bietet.
> Ich fahre *zur *Uni, die am Fluß liegt.
> Ich fahre *nach *Hause, das ein warmes Bett bereit hält.
> 
> Es scheint mit "nach" zusammenzuhängen.


 
In all cases you consider as correct, there is an article in the first part, at least in a compressed form.

In case of "nach" there is no article: _ich fahre nach (-article) Frankreich._

If I include the article, there is no problem with the second part:
_Ich fahre *nach dem *Hause, das ein warmes Bett bereit hält._
The problem is now: "Nach dem Hause" is not idiomatic. It should be "zu" in this phrase and changes the meaning.


----------



## Senay

Hallo! Ich beschäftige mich momentan auch mit Relativsätzen und habe eigentlich eine ähnliche Frage. Lehrbücher sagen, dass man bei Namen der Orte als Konnektoren *wo, wohin, woher* benutzt und nicht das Relativpronomen *das*:
- Ich fahre nach Rom, wo meine Mutter geboren wurde.
- Ich fahre nach Rom, in dem meine Mutter geboren wurde.

Aber ich habe noch kein Lehrbuch gefunden, das andere Fälle erwähnt. Wenn das Relativpronomen das Subjekt ist. Oder wenn es keine Lokalangabe ist, sondern hat eine andere Präposition. Zum Beispiel:

- Auf dem Foto siehst du eine Stadt, an die ich oft denke. 
- Auf dem Foto siehst du Rom, an das ich oft denke (Vermutlich ist das falsch und soll umgeformt werden?)


----------



## Kajjo

Senay said:


> - Ich fahre nach Rom, wo meine Mutter geboren wurde.
> - Ich fahre nach Rom, in dem meine Mutter geboren wurde.


Richtig, das ist so! Der erste Satz ist richtig, der zweite eindeutig falsch und nicht möglich.

Bitte bedenke, dass im Sinne dieser Regel "Orte" wirklich _"_Bezeichnungen/Namen" von Städten, Regionen, Ländern sind (also Rom, Toskana, Italien) und keine allgemeinen Begriffe (Stadt, Dorf, Land). 



Senay said:


> Auf dem Foto siehst du Rom, an das ich oft denke.


Sehr wenig idiomatisch, aber nicht grundsätzlich falsch. Es klingt seltsam und sollte umgeformt werden.

_Auf diesem Foto siehst du Rom.
Ach, ich muss so oft daran denken. Ich muss so oft an Rom denken.
Ich denke so oft an die tolle Zeit damals in Rom._

Der erste Satz ist so knapp an Informationen, dass er dadurch auch wenig idiomatisch wirkt.


----------



## Senay

Danke!


----------



## Hutschi

Senay said:


> ...
> 
> - Auf dem Foto siehst du eine Stadt, an die ich oft denke.
> - Auf dem Foto siehst du Rom, an das ich oft denke (Vermutlich ist das falsch und soll umgeformt werden?)


Auf dem Foto siehst du die Stadt Rom, an die ich oft denke.
Auf dem Foto siehst du das schöne Rom, an das ich oft denke.
Das sind zwei Möglichkeiten.

PS:
Auf dem Bild siehst du das Rom, an das ich oft denke, nicht das, das den Touristen gezeigt wird.
Solche Sätze sind möglich.   „Das“ entspricht hier „jenes“.


----------



## Senay

Interessant! Danke, Hutschi!


----------

